# Cavs vs Heat - 8PM EST - TNT Jan 21st



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Miami Heat*

*American Airlines Arena*
Miami, FL
Monday, January 21st, 2007
8:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Heat*:*







PG – Jason Williams







SG – Dwayne Wade







C – Shaquille O'Neal







SF – Ricky Davis







PF – Udonis Haslem​*
*NOTES:*
*



The Cleveland Cavaliers and the Miami Heat won the last two Eastern Conference titles, but only one of the teams remotely resembles a playoff team now.

LeBron James and the Cavaliers look to continue their strong play in the new year, while Dwyane Wade and the Heat try to avoid losing their 14th straight game when they meet Monday at AmericanAirlines Arena.

James, the top pick in the 2003 draft, led Cleveland (21-18) to the franchise's first NBA finals appearance last season before the young club suffered a sweep by San Antonio.

The Cavaliers got off to a slow start this season as they looked to duplicate last season's success, but have won seven of eight in 2008.

James has powered the Cavs' surge, averaging 32.6 points, 9.8 rebounds and 7.1 assists in those contests.

The three-time All-Star had 27 points, nine rebounds and seven assists in Thursday's 90-88 victory over the Spurs, the teams' first meeting since the finals.

"The finals are over and done with," said James, who had a season-high 51 points in Tuesday's 132-124 overtime victory over Memphis. "We've just got to continue to play well. We've been playing great basketball lately."

While Cleveland has been surging, the Heat tied the franchise's second-longest losing streak at 13 set in 1989-90 with an 88-84 defeat to New York on Saturday.

Miami's slide began with a 96-82 loss to the Cavs on Christmas Day. Only the expansion Heat -- who lost their first 17 games of the 1988-89 season -- have dropped more in a row in franchise history.

Wade, the fifth overall pick of the 2003 draft, led Miami (8-31) to the team's first NBA title in 2006, but 19 months later the Heat have the worst record in the East.

"Maybe we should hang some more pictures of that trophy somewhere, so we can remember what it felt like to be in that moment," said Miami coach Pat Riley, mired in the longest slide of his career. "We have to change the energy, somehow."

The Heat had a 10-point third-quarter lead over the Knicks on Saturday, only to get outscored 23-15 in the fourth quarter.

Despite its recent struggles, Miami has won nine straight home games over Cleveland since an 86-81 overtime loss on Dec. 21, 2001.

James has lost all eight games he's played in Miami, although he averaged 27.0 points, 7.5 assists and 4.9 rebounds in those contests.

Wade, who had 22 points on 7-for-23 shooting with nine assists Saturday, is averaging 26.0 points in his seven home games against the Cavs. He had 22 points on 7-of-18 shooting against Cleveland on Christmas.

Shaquille O'Neal added 13 points and nine rebounds in that game. The 14-time All-Star had 10 points and five rebounds Saturday, after averaging 22.0 points and 10.5 boards in his first two games back following an eight-game absence due to left hip bursitis.

The Heat have lost five straight home games and are 4-14 at AmericanAirlines Arena this season.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

For some reason, I have a feeling we might lose this game. The Heat are due to break out of their losing streak at some point, and the Cavs have a tendency to play down to their competition. 

Lets hope our strong play continues and we can pull this one out


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Let's hope for a win. I have the same feeling we may lose this one. Looking at the heat's starting 5, it's mind boggling to think they have the worst record in the league! I'd gladly replace Mr. Glass with Jason Williams...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I expect the Heat to step up for this game. Hopefully Wade does and he and Lebron can go at it. With the fourth quarter king bringing it out once again at the end in dramatic fashion.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Who? Lebron? You must be joking.

The guy is so unclutch. What a bum. Plus, his defense sucks. Fricking selfish stat-padder...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> For some reason, I have a feeling we might lose this game. The Heat are due to break out of their losing streak at some point, and the Cavs have a tendency to play down to their competition.
> 
> Lets hope our strong play continues and we can pull this one out


Ya I was kinda thinking the samething. The Cavs are favored by 3.5 points, and I just don't feel comfortable betting on that. We never play well in Miami, maybe we can get into our small lineup and make Miami have too guard the drive and kick and close-out etc... which I don't think they can.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Let's see did they party like they did in NO the night before that game or did they actually get some rest? If it's the former this is going to be an ugly loss


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder if the Cavs players are aware Barkley is picking the Heat to end their losing streak against us :azdaja:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I wonder if the Cavs players are aware Barkley is picking the Heat to end their losing streak against us :azdaja:


Did you actually hear him say this, or do you even need to? 

Hopefully you guys win, but Wade+Lebron make it interesting.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great move by LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Did you actually hear him say this, or do you even need to?
> 
> Hopefully you guys win, but Wade+Lebron make it interesting.


LOL never root for your team to lose :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

No, that's not good early offense. The point of early offense is to get good shots, not contested 22 footers. Despite the fact that it was early in the shot clock.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shaq is active early on - will be interesting to see if he can keep it up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This ball movement is weird.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Could Hughes have worse shot selection? Honest question. Man, he's 2-2, but it's depressing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes hitting early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> This ball movement is weird.


The Spur game was a revelation? Even Lebron is making quick decisions with the ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We are giving up some wide open outside shots...getting lucky the Heat are missing


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Gooden seemed really scared to go near Wade on his last drive.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron really snapping some sharp passes tonight 

I like our gameplan early of attacking inside


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is just absurd - he makes basketball look so easy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Williams just pushed AV out of bounds - how can you miss that call


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

THE REF WAS RIGHT THERE! How could you not see Williams shove AV?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Hughes still out there with the bench unit?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When did Hughes think his go-to move became the step-back jumper? God....


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Hughes still out there with the bench unit?


Mike Brown was ridding his hot hand (2 for 2?)


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> When did Hughes think his go-to move became the step-back jumper? God....


Duh!!!

Didn't you read the Larry Hughes rule-book on shooting? You make your first two shots and anything inside half-court line is fair game. It's like the game of P-I-G. The visiting team (Heat) have P-I- and Larry was going for his most difficult shot to eliminate you from the game, the step back three ball. :azdaja:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate when Lebron settles for that shot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson blocked a shot, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

haha, I guess Andy was just supposed to step back and let Shaq score there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Devin Brown always seems to give us a boost.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're just getting outhustled right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can't afford to not get production out of Boobie - hopefully he can find his shot soon


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We can't afford to not get production out of Boobie - hopefully he can find his shot soon


He seems to take a lot of 3-pointers when someone is closing out really hard, why not a pump fake two dribbles and take a easy 17 footer. 

Damon just did that a play ago and hit the elbow jumper, then next time down Boobie shot one with Quinn running at him. 

Anyone notice that sometimes?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

that is a HORRIBLE play by Hughes! Just HORRIBLE! 

How is he allowed to take that kind of shot??


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> that is a HORRIBLE play by Hughes! Just HORRIBLE!
> 
> How is he allowed to take that kind of shot??


If I may ask - I am at work - 3 on 1 jumper?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> If I may ask - I am at work - 3 on 1 jumper?


Yep. Typical Larry


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> that is a HORRIBLE play by Hughes! Just HORRIBLE!
> 
> How is he allowed to take that kind of shot??


On a slightly more serious note, I think that kind of missing accountability really hurts this team chemistry. Someone like Damon would get yanked immediately, but Hughes gets the green light.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why does Gooden always take a dribble. Just go up strong!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Yep. Typical Larry


Why did Sasha get such a quick yank tonight? And no return yet to the floor?

Devin Brown should start!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh boy, another instance where Lebron says Kobe is better than him. I like Kobe but hate it when his fans use Lebron's statements as "proof" that Kobe is better. It doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Oh boy, another instance where Lebron says Kobe is better than him. I like Kobe but hate it when his fans use Lebron's statements as "proof" that Kobe is better. It doesn't make sense at all.


Commercial?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> On a slightly more serious note, I think that kind of missing accountability really hurts this team chemistry. Someone like Damon would get yanked immediately, but Hughes gets the green light.


100% agree. A highschool coach wouldn't stand for the shots Larry takes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Oh boy, another instance where Lebron says Kobe is better than him. I like Kobe but hate it when his fans use Lebron's statements as "proof" that Kobe is better. It doesn't make sense at all.


Yeah you better believe they will be pulling that one out - I cringed once I heard the quote. I do like how Lebron is respectful of his peers though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Lebron beasting Ricky Davis. More of that please


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I am starting to think Lebron is officiated like the Shaq of wing players. Dude gets fouled all the freaking time but he doesn't flop so he doesn't get the calls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

jump ball?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I am starting to think Lebron is officiated like the Shaq of wing players. Dude gets fouled all the freaking time but he doesn't flop so he doesn't get the calls.


It's extremely annoying


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You've gotta be kidding me. In no way was that a jump ball.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

come on Gooden, you gotta hit that wide open shot. That's the only reason you're on the floor.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I think that's the first shot I've seen Pavs hit all season.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The difference between the whistles Wade gets and what Lebron gets is startling.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> The difference between the whistles Wade gets and what Lebron gets is startling.


shizzle


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah this game is sloppy for us - Lebron not getting any calls, alot of players missing easy shots.

Need to come out focused in the 3rd qtr defensively


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, IMHO we got jobbed by the refs in the first half. Several missed calls (no calls for Lebron at all, Williams shoves AV out of bounds, a completely mysterious jump ball call, and Wade is getting any foul he wants...arr)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, IMHO we got jobbed by the refs in the first half. Several missed calls (no calls for Lebron at all, Williams shoves AV out of bounds, a completely mysterious jump ball call, and Wade is getting any foul he wants...arr)


Yeah reffing like tonight makes you wonder..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good start to the 3rd

Pavs looking confident out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

My word, Wade just marches to the line...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wade really gets some favorable reffing

I don't understand how Lebron can draw contact and yet never get the same respect


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

eh, I'm gonna stop complaining about the refs. I complain too much.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

BTW, that was a serious shot by Billups.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Seriously Pavs needs to just back up off Wade 10 feet.

Make him take the jumper, he is drawing fouls left and right going to the hole. Back off him - he hits the shots so be it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

dp


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on with the bonus coverage, at least do a split screen


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not much of a fan of this bonus coverage, jeez.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Actually, this is kind of obnoxious. I would really like to be able to see my team play.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron finally gets the benefit of the doubt on a call.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Drew Chamberlain really getting up on that block.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Drew...nice


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap Larry is a clown. What a terrible basketball player.

And Wade gets an easy basket cherry picking at the other end.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why are we letting Miami back in this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man that post-up is so beautiful, more of that please..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How does Wade beat out Gooden for a rebound? Weak...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That dribble move by Wade is a palm - he gets away with it but his hand is over the top of the ball every time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's was way too easy there for Wade to get to the hoop


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why god why is Hughes still in? I guess we have to give him his token minutes before benching him for the entire 4th quarter but.... actually, do we?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn boobie should have finished that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why did we sit James


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yes, calling AV frenetic is an oxymoron... sigh.... I think the word they were looking for is 'redundant'.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why did we sit James


Because we have the luxury of having another slashing guard in the game who can finish at the rim when he's out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV and Boobie have been off tonight offensively. We will really need Boobie in particular in the 4th - hopefully Brown sticks with him and NOT Larry


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't really care for posting Z up against Shaq.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not convinced Miami without Wade is worse than Cleveland without Lebron. It doesn't look that way right now anyway.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice boobie


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq is going to hurt someone if he going to start wacking away like that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Nice boobie


Usually I get slapped when I say that. :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shaq looks so slow: it's disconcerting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ok bring Lebron back Wade's in


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wait, how does Wade get free throws again?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh COME ON, Wade jumps into people ALL THE TIME, and they ALWAYS call it for him!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, every close call goes Miami's way.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Some interesting reffing going on here..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll tell you what, DJ has played some great basketball lately..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I gotta say, Damon Jones looks *really *good ever since he came back from getting benched.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And for only getting 19 minutes, Sasha really played some solid basketball tonight, on offense as well as defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Keep Damon going!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, they call a foul and the arena is shocked and disgusted. LOL


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wade got away with a pushoff on Lebron there I think.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Even though Wade is scoring, I like how Lebron is defending him

Back up and give him the jumper


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Even though Wade is scoring, I like how Lebron is defending him
> 
> Back up and give him the jumper


Yup, he's hitting his jumpers now, but there's a good chance that won't last. Lebron's defending him smartly. If he continues to hit the jumpers, you just gotta tip your hat I guess.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sheesh, let them play!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron can't seem to buy a foul tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ughh heat baiting Lebron into drives into double teams


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron got fouled on that jumper as well: oh well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

oh oh is Z hurt?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is honestly some of the most one-sided officiating I've seen in a while. Every call is going against us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Z is down...some iffy offensive foul calls down the stretch


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

The refs are trying there hardest to give Miami this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

blah I was wrong, I guess I'm gonna keep complaining.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Heat are really collapsing on Lebron on his drives - we need to space the floor better


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron with a subpar game tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron with a subpar game tonight


He's been getting hacked all night and got 3 FTs to show for it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well when he's getting to the rack he is finding 2 or 3 defenders, the Heat are really packing it in which has set up everyone else, but hurt his offense. 

As long as he keeps attacking we should pull it out


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron with a subpar game tonight


but we still got the win: I blame Miami they're arent' a very good team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Wade scored 30 of 36pts for the Heat in the 2nd half....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron amazing speed there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Even though we won, that was about the most frustrating games I have seen in recent memory.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Even though we won, that was about the most frustrating game I have in recent memory.


LOL Agreed. The game was just choppy with no flow and the Heat getting every single call. 

We won but the Wiz and Orl won as well - at least we kept pace and Det lost


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron went from foul line to foul line to get that steal quicker than one of the Miami Heat players went halfcourt line to 3pt line.

Damn he is fast!

And was that Damon Jones getting his hands in on a pass? waits till 9 seconds left to play defense lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

1st.. can we ever blow a damn team out?

2nd did anyone see how fast lebron was he was behind two small guards and smoked them in a sprint that was just amazing


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

One question. This small lineup is working great for the Cavaliers it really is. And Andy, Z, Drew are not getting over worked even playing with 3 post players. What happens when Marshall returns?

He will **** up our entire rotation, and Devin/Damon will have some minutes cut. Can he break his wrist again?


----------

